# Huge Bee*R Flameage!



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Was messing around with the Bee*R to show some friends that my car really did spit flames!! The videoed it and caught the biggest flameage I've seen from a skyline.. anyone beat it?  



















Pics are captured from video below...

http://www.littleorchardcaravanpark.com/images/flame.mpg


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Have you got an empty engine bay now? Looks like your car farted all parts outside


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Was that direct feed from the petrol tank?


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Fire BURN!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Using an ignition cut to get flames is cheating, may as well just strap a butane tank on, lol


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor car !!

I have occasionally had flames out of mine, seen them in the rear view mirror during gear changes and thought it was a speed camera flashing me no idea how big the flames are


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Richf said:


> seen them in the rear view mirror during gear changes and thought it was a speed camera flashing me


I get that in the g/f's Pug 106.

Turns out it was a speed camera.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Wasnt too hard on the car  the rev limit was set down to 5000rpm to do that.. dunno how it happened, exhuast was dead hot from spirited driving + cold outside, perhaps some fuel vapour stayed on the floor and then ignited?.

Dead childish but hell i laugh everytime i watch the video! + everyone at the north mest meet was :bowdown1: 

ohh dunno about farting the engine parts out but the guy filming near filled his (singed) pants LOL!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice flamethrower you've got there :chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sure your turbos love you :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> I get that in the g/f's Pug 106.
> 
> Turns out it was a speed camera.


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

moleman said:


> I get that in the g/f's Pug 106.
> 
> Turns out it was a speed camera.


PMSL..... amusing.:chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried setting an M5 on fire with mine yesterday, big flash but nothing like that LMAO. Awesome.


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey hey, you show off. Seen you do them before in front of me of the M6, thought my windscreen was coming through.
BTW, have you got your heater matrix fixed yet?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

POW POW GUN SHOT!!!!!!!  I bet you scare all the grannys with that lol  its like world war 3 on 4 wheels lol


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

DeanN said:


> Hey hey, you show off. Seen you do them before in front of me of the M6, thought my windscreen was coming through.
> BTW, have you got your heater matrix fixed yet?



hehe no i know why you have been so concerned. Simdgy (ben) has a heater matrix so will need fitting at somepoint.. could be some beers in it for you


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Heres a gtr doing it for real
YouTube - GT-R Flames


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

/\/\/\/\
was that on the overrun? was such a long constant flame must have been after some on off pedal mashing, shoot some (alot clearly) unburnt fuel into the exhaust.


what lovely weather though!


i did like using the bee-r a couple of times if people sat on my arse on the motorway, was good fun seeing them back off quickly. Someone came over to my car to have a go at me saying i was beeping (which i wasnt) so i moved on and shot some flames in their direction, that made her move quickly the grumpy old goat!


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ive been thinking of gettin one of these for my 32 gtr for a while. Ive been told that they are no good for the engine? is this true?


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

theres been a lot of debate on this.. 

I *think* the concensus was that they are not such a great idea if you running std turbos (with ceramic wheels) due to the shock of the fuel exploding in the exhaust (though I would have thought this to be pretty low pressure as there is the whole volume of the exuast) and are certainly very bad news for Catalysts. 

I wouldn't say they do your engine any harm.. infact they protect the engine at rev limit from running lean. This is because the Bee*R is an ignition cut NOT fuel cut device lots of drft cars use these devices or similar.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Hope you dont mind me putting few pics of mine flamage after seeing pics thought i would go out with a friend that has a very nice camera and catch a few of mine didnt realise they were so big :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Heres a gtr doing it for real
> YouTube - GT-R Flames


You need a re mapp dude :thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> You need a re mapp dude :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mick


Its not my car:


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

LRP said:


> Hope you dont mind me putting few pics of mine flamage after seeing pics thought i would go out with a friend that has a very nice camera and catch a few of mine didnt realise they were so big :smokin:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet pics.. mine was only caught on a mobile phone camera.. looks like you must have had a high speed camera or something to get the flame cooling off to the blue colour.. v nice


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

yes it was a £££££££ camera that got a little warm lol little vid


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Haha you need to try harder Chaz :flame:


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

andyneed4speed said:


> Haha you need to try harder Chaz :flame:


Does that mean im winning the flame-off:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome flames! *laughs* 
Say bye bye bumper!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

A quick one of mine, no nightime or bee-r limiters needed to make it look better than it was... 
YouTube - Stavs RB26DETT JZX81 Chaser


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

LRP said:


> yes it was a £££££££ camera that got a little warm lol little vid



Are you using V power or Napalm. LOL.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> A quick one of mine, no nightime or bee-r limiters needed to make it look better than it was...
> YouTube - Stavs RB26DETT JZX81 Chaser


Maybe you should try some night time shots...


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

YouTube - SKYLINE GTR FLAME OUT!!! http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=28RmRNv8PtI&feature=related thats some of the biggest i have seen lol


----------

